# Looking for a paddle holster for my PM



## Panther (Aug 11, 2009)

*I'm looking for a paddle holster for my PM9. I would like it to be angle adjustable so I can change the cant.
And having it also convert to belt carry would be nice. I have a Blade Tech for my FNP9 that has all that but they don't make one for the PM9. Fobus has a Roto Padddle for the PM40 but not the PM9 and it's my understanding that the PM40 varies enough from the 9 that any holster would not fit. Any ideas?*


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd suggest getting a snap on/off OWB. You get the ease of the paddle but the added security of a belt holster.

Some good examples are:

Galco M7X Matrix
UBG Regulator

Galco also has several paddles available for the PM9, but I think you'd be better served with a belt mounted rig.

Regarding the Fobus roto, they are junk. I had one, I know. It was my first holster, I bought a Galco within 48hours of using the Fobus. Last week at the IDPA match, someone drew from a paddle of unknown make/model, and it came out with the gun, this can happen with paddles if they are not sercurely/properly mounted.

As for the adjustable holsters. I've found that in general people are better off with a holster that is NOT adjustable, find out where it rides best and leave it alone. The PM9 is relatively small, unless you are a small person, you don't need that much cant to hide it anywhere along the belt line.


----------



## Panther (Aug 11, 2009)

*Thanks......*

Thanks for the advice. I didn't even consider a snap on (I guess I watch too much NCIS )
They make a lot of sense.


----------

